# Marriott Timeshare Ownership Poll take 2



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2008)

Where do you own!


Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge 
Marriott's Desert Springs Villas 
Marriott's Desert Springs Villas II 
Marriott's Shadow Ridge 
Marriott's Newport Coast Villas 
Marriott's Timber Lodge 
Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge 
Marriott's StreamSide 
Marriott's BeachPlace Towers 
Marriott's Villas at Doral 
Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Orlando 
Marriott's Cypress Harbor 
Marriott's Grande Vista 
Marriott's Imperial Palm Villas 
Marriott's Royal Palms 
Marriott's Sabal Palms 
Marriott's Ocean Pointe 
Marriott's Legends Edge at Bay Point 
Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas 
Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Marriott's Custom House 
Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Branson 
Marriott's Grand Chateau 
Marriott's Fairway Villas at Seaview 
Marriott's Barony Beach Club 
Marriott's Grande Ocean 
Marriott's Harbour Club 
Marriott's Harbour Point 
Marriott's Heritage Club 
Marriott's Monarch 
Marriott's Sunset Pointe 
Marriott's SurfWatch 
Marriott's OceanWatch Villas 
Marriott's MountainSide 
Marriott's Summit Watch 
Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony 
Marriott's Frenchman's Cove 
Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club 
Marriott's Aruba Surf Club 
Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France 
Marriott's Club Son Antem 
Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort 
Marriott's Playa Andaluza 
Marriott's St. Kitts Beach Club 
Marriott's Phuket Beach Club


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry..got a phone call...lemmie finish this one and ill open the poll =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2008)

whew...ok...poll open!

dont let the hilton, starwood and dvc people have all the fun =)


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 23, 2008)

Should the poll have incorporated some way to measure 'multiple' ownership?  ie.  I own 6 Marriott weeks at 3 resorts but could only vote 3 times.

Brian


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 7, 2009)

TUGBrian

May I post  the 'Where you own' bar chart at Marriott Rewards Insiders along with a link to TUGBBS.com?

Thanks,

TJCNewYork


----------



## winger (Feb 8, 2010)

is this poll closed?  I cannot seem to be able to vote


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 8, 2010)

winger said:


> is this poll closed?  I cannot seem to be able to vote



Maybe because you previously voted ????


----------



## winger (Feb 8, 2010)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Maybe because you previously voted ????



Maybe...not sure however


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 8, 2010)

winger said:


> Maybe...not sure however



poll isnt closed, it would say at the bottom if you have previously voted.


----------



## gblotter (Jul 19, 2010)

winger said:


> is this poll closed?  I cannot seem to be able to vote


You must be logged on with your TUG username in order for the voting options to appear.


----------

